

Xbox One will allow independent developers to self-publish titles - hdivider
http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/24/4554050/microsoft-xbox-one-allows-self-publishing-indie-devs

======
hdivider
Here's the statement from MS:

 _Our vision is that every person can be a creator. That every Xbox One can be
used for development. That every game and experience can take advantage of all
of the features of Xbox One and Xbox Live. This means self-publishing. This
means Kinect, the cloud, achievements. This means great discoverability on
Xbox Live. We 'll have more details on the program and the timeline at
gamescom in August._

